# puerto rican pork butt (Pernil) with no smoker but yes pictures



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm working to develop a good recipe for Pernil, which is a puerto rican pork butt recipe. Though it can be smoked and that would be my preference, I can't - explained at the bottom - so here are some pictures of tonight's dinner:

The BEFORE picture:


Ready to Eat:


I love smoking meats and fish but can't for this recipe. I shot my mouth off volunteering to make smoked pork butt - a favorite of mine - for my next family reunion, to serve about 40 people this next March.

How was I to know that none of my relatives down there in North Carolina know even so much as one person that owns a smoker that I could borrow? They-all have lived there for about 3 decades; how could they not? I could not believe my bad news... They tell me people only grill down there.

Around here everyone and his brother owns one or two smokers....

So challenged with making about 3 pork butts with no smoker I look for a decent method and find: Pernil - Looks great so far. Looking for a Pernil recipe that makes sense - a good long cook to render the fat out and do it right, I find NONE. Even on this site (closest I could find here is just this one: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=Pernil and that won't cut it).

So I'm developing my own. I won't post my current recipe yet because its not done, but here is the readers digest version:

Paste up lots of onions and fresh garlic in the food processor, add lots of cumin, salt, oregano, pepper and key lime juice. Gash up the 10 pound pork butt deeply and lots, and stuff the paste into every gash and crack; coat the surface with the rest. Rack it up so it stays out of its own juices and slow cook more than 10 hours in the oven at about 250 F.

It was great tonight, but I'm still fine tuning it. But its a lot better than I thought I'd be able to do without a smoker.

Next time I do a butt in the smoker here I'm definitely going to do it as Pernil - very tasty, and I loved it the old way!

Suggestions anyone?

(Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but its hard to find the right place for help cooking a non-smoked dish on a *smoking *forum... Go figure! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## rivet (Oct 11, 2009)

Great looking pernil! Thats a nice looking rub too, congratulations. Try googling pernil recipe's ...a lot out there. Here's an authentic looking site with a recipe I found-
http://www.elboricua.com/pernil_RChef.html

Good luck!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 11, 2009)

Never had Pernil before but this looks fantastic.  Would be interested in seeing your final recipe when you have "perfected" it.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 11, 2009)

Cooking it for 10 hours sounds just about right for smoking it. Sorry you didn't have a smoker because I'd sure like to know how it turns out smoked. Keep us up to date when you do finally smoke that recipe. 

Great qview by the way.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks GREAT!!!  Keep us posted on your progress and final (if there is such a thing) recipe.

Scott


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2009)

My uncle raves about this stuff. Guess I should try it  :{) Thanks for the reminder and guidelines.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

I never heard of it but it Sure Looks Good...


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 11, 2009)

Rivet,

That is one of the better recipes I've seen; thank you!

I still don't agree though with the 350 F stuff. Low and slow has to be the better way, but with only one Pernil behind me this type of butt is new to me so I am no expert. The recipe you point me to is the very first that recommends (though, only at the bottom of it, as an extra tip) an option to do it slowly - and I looked everywhere. I wish I'd have asked you before I started! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My normal way is to smoke them of course... I keep the smoker's internal temp at 225 F and go about 8 hrs with extra smoke and the more severe woods than I use for fish; usually mesquite/hickory/etc...

Yes, I will post a final (yes, if there is such a thing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) recipe after I stabilize the process, and yes, I'll smoke one too. Just because I can't smoke the ones for my NC reunion doesn't mean I can't do it here, for my family. My Smoke Vault is perfect for doing butts.


----------



## rivet (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, you're welcome Alaskan... I'm with you on the lower temps. I think that was a home-cooking or restaurant-style recipe for gas ovens. Pernil is definitely a recipe that takes well to the stronger woods and longer smokes as long as you bury the garlic deep and don't let any parts that stick out to get burnt. Though I've never made it, this is another dish on my to-do list.

Keep trying, you'll hit the point you are looking for soon enough. Keep us posted!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2009)

That looks and sounds great - please be sure to keep up posted on your progress with the recipe


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Dec 28, 2009)

I have decided that the next attempt at Pernil will be in my large BBQ with a steel container of wood chips, going low and slow.

I'm going to try to attempt the good product I get from my real smoker. 

I'm still in training for 30# of butts I need to do in March for a family reunion without a smoker, in North Carolina; it occurred to me I could likely borrow a large grill from a neighbor. I still can't believe real smokers are so few and far between in NC.

Anyone ever tried smoking a butt low and slow in a grill?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2009)

man that stuff looks really good and it sounds the same too. I cann't see why you couldn't do it in the smokers thou.??


----------

